# Topics > Applications > AI in commerce >  Benebot, robotic shopping assistant, ECOVACS Robotics (Suzhou) Co.,Ltd, Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - ECOVACS Robotics (Suzhou) Co.,Ltd

----------


## Airicist

Benebot - CES 2015 

Published on Jan 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

CES 2015: Benebot Is An Ultra-Cute Robotic Shopping Assistant 

Published on Feb 3, 2015




> One of our favorite booths at CES was by Ecovacs Robotics, a company known for their innovative cleaning robots. They won a CES Innovation Award for RAYBOT, an automated bot that cleans solar panels, and Winbot, their famous window-cleaning robot, also impressed us. But it was the cute little Benebot that won our hearts.

----------


## Airicist

Benebot - The robot that could replace retail staff | #CES2015 

Published on Feb 7, 2015




> Benebot is one of the latest robots to come out of the Chinese Ecovacs Robotics. Ecovacs claims that Benebot could potentially replace retail staff, help customers find what they need and more.

----------


## Airicist

'I won't bite!' We interviewed a creepy robot at CES 2016 - Newsy

Published on Jan 9, 2016




> Mikah is scared of humanoid and anamorphic robots, so he spoke with Ecovacs Robotics' Benebot and tried to quell his fears. It didn't work.

----------

